

CS Broke - bootload
http://bitworking.org/news/388/broke

======
rw
Everyday application programming is not isomorphic to theoretical CS (TCS).
TCS is not "broken". Do not blame the awkwardness of your coding experience on
the _study of computation_. What we need is _more_ TCS when we hack.

------
jorgeortiz85
Computer Science ≠ Software Engineering

